

Nudifier: Turn Any Photo Into a Hilarious Censored Nude - dsr12
http://nudifier.com/

======
tbenst
Seems like a good candidate for an HTML5 app vs native. Not feeling the love
here on android per usual _sigh_

------
nathangs
app actually places pixels to make it seem as if somebody is nude when they
are not

------
undergroundhero
Very entertaining, wish there was an Android/online version.

Though the title is misleading - nothing is censored. It seems like a variant
of bubbling: making fully clothed people look nude in a SFW way.

------
eclipxe
First five comments looks like a voting ring...

~~~
dalke
I had exactly the same vibe. But the posting history shows no indication that
that's the case. Except of course for the OP, nathangs

------
MojoJolo
The title says different, but it looks fun judging by the pictures in the
website. Currently downloading it! :)

Edit: Tried it! OMG. Nudifying your friend is so easy! I love its simplicity.
And I'm laughing because of what I did. Can't wait to share it with my
friends.

------
DigitalSea
This is such a simple and entertaining idea, something I wish I thought of.
Definitely going to try this out.

------
dsr12
Edited the title to reflect what the app actually does.

